# yello lab- electric yellow?



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

ok prolly a nueb question that i could find out on google but im too lazy.. is a yellow lab and an electric yellow the same thing?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

yes they are.


----------

